# Need Opinions- Early Release for USMA Cadets



## Scotth (Apr 23, 2008)

I was watching a little ESPN2 last night and caught part of a piece on a senior cadet football player who might get drafted by the NFL this year.  Not being all knowledgeable on the issue I'm interested in other opinions.  I guess in 2005 the Army made a policy that people with "unique skill sets" can get released from there 5 year active duty commitment and work part-time as recruiters.  Basically only 4 people have received these releases and they were all athletes.  They had some Colonel on saying it just not athletes, if someone say made it thru American Idol they could do the same thing.  Basically, if you can provide good publicity for the Army you can forgo your active duty commitment.

I thought about this and it made me kind of angry really.  I listen to them talk about the issue.  I listen to the player talk about his duty to play football and listen to Colonel try to justify the policy.  People talking about how it was good publicity and will help the school compete as a division 1 athletic program.  It just felt like the USMA is moving toward being a regular university worried more about the "other things" then there core mission of producing educated warriors and leaders for the future.


----------



## moobob (Apr 23, 2008)

You know, there is an Infantry LTC at West Point whose entire job is to work for the football team. Never did figure out exactly what he does...


----------



## Teufel (Apr 23, 2008)

*David Robinson*

David Robinson was early released from his contract from the Naval Academy


----------



## Scotth (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep he still had to put 2 years in first.  These guys are getting released right away while all the other kids will end up serving in Iraq or Afghanistan at some point in there 5 year commitment.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Apr 23, 2008)

As far as early release, since not every USMA grad gets a "Regular Army" commission anymore, what's the harm in putting an NFL prospect into the Reserves and allowing him to play?  If he gets cut, he goes into the Active Component.  Hell of an incentive to make the team, eh?  And, yes, if he gets a big bucks contract, he should reimburse the Government for his tuition.  

Army and Navy shouldn't even be playing in Division 1 ball, frankly.  But that's a different thread.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 23, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> As far as early release, since not every USMA grad gets a "Regular Army" commission anymore, what's the harm in putting an NFL prospect into the Reserves and allowing him to play?  If he gets cut, he goes into the Active Component.  Hell of an incentive to make the team, eh?  And, yes, if he gets a big bucks contract, he should reimburse the Government for his tuition.
> 
> Army and Navy shouldn't even be playing in Division 1 ball, frankly.  But that's a different thread.



Disagree,
We (AF) had problems treating athletes (esp football players) as a special class.  He could have quit in his 2nd year, sat a year, then gone to a Div I school.  He took the free ride, he needs to do a few years, then go into the Reserves.


----------



## Olive Drab (Apr 23, 2008)

SOWT said:


> Disagree,
> We (AF) had problems treating athletes (esp football players) as a special class. He could have quit in his 2nd year, sat a year, then gone to a Div I school. He took the free ride, he needs to do a few years, then go into the Reserves.


Yep.  

SIGO what do you mean nto every cadet gets a regular commission anymore?  You can commission into the reserves/NG from USMA?  First im hearing of this and ill have to ask my cousin to confirm (shes a cadet.)


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 23, 2008)

> David Robinson was early released from his contract from the Naval Academy


David Robinson is a highly unusual case. He entered USNA under the maximum height requirement to serve active duty on a ship. While at the Naval Academy Robinson grew from 6'7" to 7'1" and exceeded the 6'8" active duty height limit. As he could not serve on board ship he was released early from his active duty requirement.



> He could have quit in his 2nd year, sat a year, then gone to a Div I school.


Absolutely. I recruited a JUCO player who left USAFA after a year and was looking to play out his football career as a civilian. If someone decides that military life is not for them they have the option to get out before making a commitment to finish their education at the service academy.


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Apr 24, 2008)

Olive Drab said:


> Yep.
> 
> SIGO what do you mean nto every cadet gets a regular commission anymore?  You can commission into the reserves/NG from USMA?  First im hearing of this and ill have to ask my cousin to confirm (shes a cadet.)



Not Guard, but into USAR...still incurs an initial active service commitment.  But it's not like in years past where, if you had an RA commission, you had essentially a guaranteed career as long as you kept your nose clean.  This was a much bigger deal a few years ago when there was essentially a pyramid and at some point you could be eliminated before reaching 20 yrs.

It's a legal status, and as such, accommodations _could_ be made for an athlete (in my view) if the situation merited.


----------

